# Hardwood Suppliers in Pittsburgh PA



## pwalter (Apr 29, 2011)

I live in Pittsburgh and I am having a hard time finding lumber yards that carry rough cut cherry. If your from the Pittsburgh area, let me know what suppliers you use please.


----------



## IrreverentJack (Aug 13, 2010)

From Craigs List Pittsburgh  8/14 , 8/5 , 7/25 , 7/20 Morgontown 8/13 Akron 8/9 , 8/1 . Good luck. -Jack


----------

